# 39 Ford finished



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Finished the black 39 for my Dad for Father's Day. Way out of my comfort zone here. Made enough mistakes to write my own book. But most were correctable and in the end I think it turned out okay. Found a copy of the original sales brochure online to accompany the model. (Next time, I've got to dust before I photograph!)


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang, this thing is awesome!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YES MAN,... that is a very nice job dude, GREAT WORK MAN,....And Very Clean As Well....I give it A 10 out of a possible 10,...(A+)




Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks very good to me also. Your dad will love it. I made several models for my dad while he was alive. My older brother always collected one or two of my model planes when he came to visit and he still had every one of them when he died last year.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

excellent job - thanks for posting those pics


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. I might gin up enough courage to attempt the 71 Plymouth Duster I had as a teenager.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great I'm sure he will love it,you probably already know you can buy inexpensive display cases at Michaels or Hobby lobbys which ever you have near you,help keep it clean,now go get started on the Duster am sure we all will look forward to seeing it


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol.....440, I'm sure your right man, HIS DAD WILL LOVE IT, and your right would look great UNDER GLASS, .......And Hey PF, is still raining in those hills last few weeks up there ?, Were STILL GETTING SOAKED OVER HERE in the Cascades man,....and, Like Ron said there,...We would all enjoy seeing that duster being built here,.and just like back in school, MORE POINTS IF YOU SHOW YOUR WORK, you are a professor in Many deferent ways my Friend, NO DOUBT, EVEN HERE MISTER,..lol....But she looks great,...Beautiful workmanship man,...Thinks for the show..



Ian


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again. It's in a display case as I write this. The official sales brochure for the 39s arrived in yesterday's mail. What a hoot! No seatbelts, no turn signals--pre-Ralph Nader for sure. I have the Duster kit; it's a 340, mine was 318, but close. Mine also had two-tone paint (red/orange with a black roof) That wil be tricky. You guys know anything about bare metal foil?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just now learning that trick as well PF,..so WHAT SAID HERE GUYS,?..Someone do a Bare Metal Foil Lesson here for us again, PLEASE....lol.





Ian


----------

